# ADATA XPG V3 DDR3-2933 Review



## rakesh_sharma23 (Feb 7, 2015)

*ADATA XPG V3 DDR3-2933 Review*
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATA_XPG_2933/28.jpg
I would like to thank Gigabyte for providing the CPU and motherboard used in this review. This review would not have been possible without their support. Also, many thanks to ADATA for providing the memory.
A few weeks ago, my first product sample from ADATA arrived, ADATA DDR3 memory module V3 of their XPG series memory, dual channel kit with a capacity of 8GB rated PC3-23400 (2933MHz) at CAS latency 12. Specifically built for the overclocking crowd, it including incredible headroom for hardcore overclockers and those wishing to push their systems to the absolute limit.


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATA_XPG_2933/01.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATA_XPG_2933/02.jpg
*Features* 
Let’s see what all features ADATA offers with these XPG V3 DDR3 modules.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATA_XPG_2933/03.jpg
Ready To Fire With XPG – ADATA XPG V3 DDR3 Overclocking DRAM Module applies Thermal Conductive Technology (TCT) with unique detachable fins for the ultimate cooling performance and stability when the system is in full-speed operation. It’s designed as the best solution for gamers and enthusiasts thanks to high stability, compatibility, and durability.


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATA_XPG_2933/04.jpg
Durable Memory with a Stylish Detachable Fin – XPG V3 is built for PC enthusiasts and gamers to pursue extreme performance. The eye-catching heat sinks and 8-layer PCBs with 2oz copper provide outstanding cooling performance and stable data transfer. An additional pair of golden fins are included in the package, making the XPG V3 more customizable. The detachable fin can be replaced by removing the screws, allowing users to exchange the fins and match the colors in their rig!


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATA_XPG_2933/05.jpg
No Crash With Great Stability – XPG V3 DDR3 DRAM Module utilizes the Thermal Conductive Technology (TCT), which makes every chip have contact with the heat sinks directly, ensuring IC and PCB operate in an environment of equal temperature; therefore, XPG V3 is able to maintain the best stability, even in full-speed operation. The unique detachable fins extend the heat sinks upwards for more cooling space and generate improved cooling performance. And the 8-layer PCB with 2oz copper helps to reduce the electric resistance effectively and consume less power, which greatly enhances the integrity of signal transfer.


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATA_XPG_2933/06.jpg
Extra High-Quality Chips – XPG V3 DDR3 DRAM Module is made of high-quality chips selected by a strict filtering process. It also uses top quality PCBs (Printed Circuit Board) that effectively extend the lifespan of memory modules.


*Specifications*


Frequency Speed: DDR3 1600MHz – 3100MHz
Densities: 8GB(4GB x 2) / 16GB (8GB x 2)
Compatibility: DDR3 1600 CL11-11-11-28 at 1.5V
Operating Temperature: 0°C to 85°C
Storage Temperature: -55°C to 100°C
Operating Voltage: 1.5V,1.65V
Dimensions (L x W x H): 133 x 51.5 x 7.5mm / 5.2 x 2.0 x 0.3 inch
Warranty: Limited Lifetime



The below table shows all the different kits available in the XPG V3 product line. The kit review today is the DDR3-2933 8GB X 2. Obviously, plenty of other options are available to suit just about anyone’s needs.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATA_XPG_2933/07.jpg


*Looks*
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATA_XPG_2933/08.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATA_XPG_2933/09.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATA_XPG_2933/10.jpg
RAM comes in a standard plastic wrapping. In the package we have the two RAM modules with red massive Heatsinks mounted. Package also contains spare two yellow colour heatsinks, giving you all the opportunity to change the colour of RAM module as per your PC colour theme.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATA_XPG_2933/11.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATA_XPG_2933/12.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATA_XPG_2933/13.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATA_XPG_2933/14.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATA_XPG_2933/15.jpg


*Inside*
Looking under the heatspreaders , we have SK-Hynix memory chips (H5TQ4G83MFR-PBC) a 512M x 8 configuration 4Gb DDR4 Memory chip having data paths internally pipelined and 8-bit prefetched to achieve very high bandwidth.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATA_XPG_2933/16.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATA_XPG_2933/17.jpg
_Image source : nexthardware.com_
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATA_XPG_2933/18.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATA_XPG_2933/19.jpg


*Testing*
Test system configuration - Intel i7-4790K, Gigabyte Z97X-Gaming G1 WIFI-BK Motherboard, Corsair H100i cooler, Samsung 830 SSD 256GB, Corsair PSU, Asus Xonar DX Sound Card, HP DVD RW Drive.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATA_XPG_2933/20.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATA_XPG_2933/21.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATA_XPG_2933/22.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATA_XPG_2933/23.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATA_XPG_2933/24.jpg


*Benchmarks* 
By default ADATA XPG V3 DDR3 DRAM Module runs at 1600MHz. Now switching to build in XMP Profile, modules easily vent to 2933MHz. But changing the memory ratio or timing resulted in no system boot
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATA_XPG_2933/25.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATA_XPG_2933/26.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATA_XPG_2933/27.jpg




*Pros*


Lifetime warranty
XMP easy to 2933MHz
Good performance
Interchangeable Heatsinks



*Cons*


High Clock Latency 
High voltage



This was my first experience with ADATA memory modules and XPG V3 kit looks great, overclocks nicely, and performs terrific. With solid overall build quality from great heatsink design to eight layer PCB, XPG V3 kits offering good performance and are suitable for heavy audio / video editing or rendering work.


The new XPG V3 kits honestly are great looking DIMMs but the clock latency and voltage are just high to set it apart from the Ultra High-end Memory modules segment.


At the conclusion, the ADATA XPG V3 DDR3-2933 4GB x 2 kit proved to be completely stable at its advertised settings. 
Source / More Info..


*Manufacturers Info*
Site Link


Thanks.


----------

